# H: 40K codice, Books (FW), Tyranids (BNIB) and Epic Ork Army W: Cash! [UK ONLY]



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi guys time for a clear out. Might not be clear but all prices inckude free UK postage.

Books all codice £12 posted (apart from new chaos space marine £22) Planetstrike and Battlemissions £15 ImperialArmour Apocalpyse 2nd ed £22 IA Apoc 2 £20.
DE, CSM, Necron, Space Wolves,-IA Apoc (both) SOLD





Epic epic Ork Army Sold

Tyranids
all new in box/shrink wrapped Tyrant/swarmlord £25, Genestealers £14, Warriors £23, Tyrantguard £12 Broodlord £11



Extra Books
How to paint minis with dvd (never watched) £24 Blood Angel Codex SOLD


All prices include free uk postage
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

You would have some nids and the eldar dex for sale...I'm skint :'(


----------

